# a good friday adder hunt



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

a couple of friends invited me to a location in London where Adders reside. having checked the weather forecasts, we decided goof friday was the best bet and met at 10.30 to start the adventure.

the forecast was exactly right, it was sunny, but we were shedding layers of clothing before we started, so the adders may have already reached active temperature... anyway... onwards we went.

we were in luck.. within a few minutes we had spotted this...


IMGP7561 by laurencea, on Flickr

ok, not what we went for, but it was good to see.

then this..


IMGP7564 by laurencea, on Flickr

it gave me a chance to practice my hover fly shooting skills.

at last!!!


IMGP7571 by laurencea, on Flickr

well, it was a reptile.


IMGP7581 by laurencea, on Flickr

we were getting slightly disheartened by now, although the butterfly count was good, it wasn't what we wanted.

one of the party bumped into a friend and they ambled off for a chat with the promise we'd call if we found anything, so the two of us continued our searching of every piece of ground that looked like habitat... and there was a lot of it. we were in an area where my friend was shown some last year, slightly away from all the dog walkers and cyclists.

i found an area of scrub/brambles approx 20ft across and and began to walk around it...


IMGP7590 by laurencea, on Flickr

in the open, looking much like a stick...


IMGP7591 by laurencea, on Flickr

i was still finding it hard to believe, but i knew what it was... i uttered one word, that of the name of my friend and he knew what that meant and he joined me.

we scanned the area and spotted this a few feet away


IMGP7595 by laurencea, on Flickr

and then this...


IMGP7598 by laurencea, on Flickr

at least three then. he called our absent friend and then went to meet him to guide him to the spot... i stood still and waited...


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i stood quietly and waited... the snakes had slipped off when they heard us approach, but i could hear movement in the grass...


IMGP7610 by laurencea, on Flickr

this one was frequenting a small gap in the brambles.

then...


IMGP7613 by laurencea, on Flickr

this one returned.


IMGP7615 by laurencea, on Flickr


IMGP7616 by laurencea, on Flickr


IMGP7621 by laurencea, on Flickr

it seemed oblivious to me as i snapped away


IMGP7626 by laurencea, on Flickr


IMGP7636 by laurencea, on Flickr

it then headed for the gap the other male was in earlier


IMGP7644 by laurencea, on Flickr

if you look, you can see the other one to the left as it returned..


IMGP7646 by laurencea, on Flickr

and chased off the black adder..


IMGP7645 by laurencea, on Flickr


IMGP7647 by laurencea, on Flickr

there was much rustling in the grass and i figured the larger, brown snake seen when we first arrived was a female and the cream male was protecting her from this interloper....

i saw the cream male making jerking moves and 'dancing'... possibly with her, although she remained tucked down in the undergrowth most of the time...

my friends had not returned yet, but all the snakes had vanished after the brief fracas, looks like i was the lucky one to be able to witness it...


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

the other two returned and i told them what i'd witnessed. we had a look around and they spotted the black adder around the back of the area, also the large female was spotted briefly... i returned to my spot and stood still with one of my friends joining me.

we heard movement and the occasional glimpse of snake, then it went quiet. a faint sound to my right and looked down...


IMGP7653 by laurencea, on Flickr

approx 3ft from my right boot it appeared! i knew i was in no danger, but it was still an odd experience.


IMGP7654 by laurencea, on Flickr


IMGP7659 by laurencea, on Flickr

we both stood still as it passed in front of us


IMGP7662 by laurencea, on Flickr

it went into the same gap as before...


we had both been so transfixed by this close encounter we hadn't noticed...


IMGP7666 by laurencea, on Flickr

apologies for the bad shot, but it happened in a blink... the other male shot from the grass and they both raised up out of the scrub and for an instant, they fought, but the cream male was clearly the boss. neither of us said anything when we witnessed this, there was no need!

the cream male then patrolled the area, we would get a glimpse as it crept through the undergrowth.


IMGP7674 by laurencea, on Flickr

keeping an eye out for any intruders into 'his' patch


IMGP7676 by laurencea, on Flickr


IMGP7677 by laurencea, on Flickr



IMGP7683 by laurencea, on Flickr


IMGP7688 by laurencea, on Flickr


IMGP7691 by laurencea, on Flickr


IMGP7693 by laurencea, on Flickr


IMGP7697 by laurencea, on Flickr

this was such a beautiful animal and it wasn't bothered by us at all. time and again it would emerge close by and then vanish again.


IMGP7701 by laurencea, on Flickr

meanwhile... always the chancer...


IMGP7704 by laurencea, on Flickr

but the dominant male would chase him off


IMGP7714 by laurencea, on Flickr

and then continue the patrol.



IMGP7722 by laurencea, on Flickr

even basking for a few minutes in full view of us


IMGP7727 by laurencea, on Flickr

we stayed for a few minutes more and revelled in the sights.


IMGP7738 by laurencea, on Flickr

on one patrol he turned and came straight towards us...


IMGP7744 by laurencea, on Flickr

but then slipped away into the vegetation and we bade them farewell and vowed to return another sunny day.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

nice one:no1:


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

RESPECT!:notworthy:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Great account(and photos) of a nice day out, topped off with sighting a black adder too, excellent mate.: victory:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

cheers all.

they are stunning animals. i am smitten.


----------



## Andy cap (Jul 13, 2011)

Fantastic! what a treat! nice to hear the black adders are about! :2thumb:


----------

